# shimano sh-r300 toe box



## tdxloki (Apr 8, 2005)

I just dropped some coin for these new thermoform shoes. I had them customized in the shimano oven at a good bike shop.

My foot does not measure as wide (using a Brannock Foot-Measuring Device) but the toe box feels too narrow even after the custom molding. They are pinching along the ball of my foot. I tried a 46 but they were way too long, the 45 was the correct length. According to the Brannock, my foot is a size 11.5 to 12 (point of information: shimano size chart indicates a 45 EU is 10.5 US). The shop did not have the 'E' version.

I wondered if anyone has tried the 'E' version of these shoes. How much wider are they? I was told by the shop that I would be swimming in the 'E' and I did not need them. A quick glance on the web finds these shoes to fit amazingly well and even better after the oven trick. Unfortunately not for me.

Do you think it would be unreasonable for me ask the shop to order some 45 'E' to try and possibly exchange? I should not have been in such a rush to buy and asked them to order the "E' version to try side-by-side. Anyway, they are expensive shoes that are supposed to fit very well but they don't.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

The "E" shoes are quite a bit wider and have more volume - not so much in the tip of the toe box, more the middle/ instep area.

IME (we sell the shoes) the thermoforming won't ever make the shoes bigger, only smaller/ snugger.

Unfortunately, now that you've gone and fit them, your shop can't re-sell them and probably would have some difficulty returning them to Shimano for credit. Bu you can certainly ask them to try and/or discount you the purchase of a replacement E pair.


----------

